# Extreme Overclocking with ASUS Maximus VII Impact, Strix 980Ti and 4790k



## CloudVII (Jul 31, 2015)

Hello guys !!!

It’s another extreme overclocking update from my OC sessions at ASUS India Office!!
Today I had a chance to do some extreme overclocking using the best mini-itx motherboard Maximus VII Impact and the brand me Strix 980Ti DC3.

The complete system specs :-

•	Asus Maximus VII Impact
•	Asus Strix 980Ti
•	CM V1000
•	Gskill Pi
•	Intel 4790K
•	Samsung 840 Pro
•	Derb8uer Beast on the CPU
This was the 1st time I was benching this 4790k and by some good luck this CPU did amazing work and was able to run hwprime at 6.1Ghz, Cinebench r15 at 5.9Ghz and 5.8 on 3D benchmarks

Below are some setup pictures :-

*i.imgur.com/lTeF1kCh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VG97hxLh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/3zBfGQih.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Z1IQiSvh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/HwUspUZh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/x93jPpah.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rM0nL7sh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/jTf0ArEh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/7B1nbGmh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/0xG5Ekjh.jpg

Below are the results for all the benchmarks :-

Benchmarks Used :-

•	Cinebench r15
•	Geekbench
•	Firestrike and Firestrike extreme
•	Catzilla 720p and 1440p
•	Aquamark
•	3DMark Vantage
Aquamark
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/83504ae1c44cc46aafa42a802b02262118ef3369.png

Catzilla 1440p
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/4e8e554e6c4f83f6ac413e5c9ea42fe2bb921e55.png

Catzilla 720p
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/108cc50fa9894cd2b312d9461c6a8e6cd0e79e81.png

Fire Strike Extreme
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/ae4952b5ddcea52f2dc2d0f0849191fe339ccd3b.png

Fire Strike
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/06807e842695f49d203536039c55bd11b1ec76b5.png

3DMark Vantage
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/c7cb93606280094b45a8de690b605100ba834161.png

GeekBench3
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/36bcce21ba2770284516c86b87da2d8155a698c7.png

hwprime
*snap.hwbot.org/2015/07/31/58c2f7cd4229ce47a65af77035f4b0be2dd71e60.png

I hope you guys enjoyed the post 

Please ask me any questions you guys have regarding overclocking.

Regards,
CloudVII


----------



## CloudVII (Aug 3, 2015)

Check out the time lapse video of the session.


----------

